
Ask HN: Any boinc (SETI HOME)-like projects for Covid-19? - BacioiuC
I have quite a few spare PC&#x27;s in my home and I&#x27;m wondering if I can contribute with them to a boinc&#x2F;seti@home-like project in COVID-19&#x27;s case.
======
thismachine
Rosetta@home is the BOINC project you're looking for:
[https://boinc.bakerlab.org/rosetta/](https://boinc.bakerlab.org/rosetta/)

There's also the non-BOINC project Folding@home:
[https://foldingathome.org/2020/02/27/foldinghome-takes-up-
th...](https://foldingathome.org/2020/02/27/foldinghome-takes-up-the-fight-
against-covid-19-2019-ncov/) (HN Discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22491910](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22491910))

